# 99 golf 2.0 to 1.8t swap question



## Jerzram (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a question on the swap, my son turned 16 and bought his first car which is a 99 golf with a 2.0 5speed, the engine went on him due to a blown head gasket so he purchashed a Complete 1.8t with full wiring harness. My question is does he need the harness inside the vehicle, so far i know he needs ecu, cluster, ignition, intercooler and piping. Can anybody tell me what else he needs we are going to the junkyard tomorrow to hopefully


----------



## slow_wagon (Oct 18, 2011)

He shouldn't need the interior harness, just any drive by wire stuff because the Golf is drive by cable. To do the swap properly, you should also get spindles, brakes, axles, and transmission for the donor car. The 2.0 transmission has shorter final drives which will make the rpms higher if paired with a 1.8t engine. And brakes, well, it's much better to have stopping power required for the power output of the car. That extra stuff isn't necessary as everything bolts up between the two cars, but it will be a much better swap if you do things all the way.


----------



## Jerzram (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank u for the response ill mention the to him


----------



## Jerzram (Aug 9, 2017)

Will an automatic harness work with the manual transmission, my son purchached an automatic harness while installing it i noticed the engine bay harness has 6 plugs where it conects to the harness inside the car and the harness inside the car only has 5 there is a grey plug on the engine harness but not on the inside harness, can anybody tell my what the grey one is for and can i tie a section of the old harness for the manual Trans into the new harness. Thank u


----------

